# Le club des professionnels en informatique > Mode d'emploi & aide aux nouveaux > Prsentations >  [BR2FR]=> Photographe qui arrive!

## BR2FR

Je me prsente! Je suis un photographe qui se met de plus en plus au monde du dveloppement web!

J'espre pouvoir voluer avec l'aide du forum dans un premier temps; pour aprs pouvoir aider les nouveaux arrivs lors de leurs dbuts.  ::ccool::

----------

